# Sheep chewing on skin



## dcullon (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a Corriedale that is chewing the skin around her back hoofs and near the dew claws. She's chewing so much ,she is making sores. Her hoofs were just trimed.  I was thinking maybe I should trim the wool off around her legs and hoofs, maybe the fur is what is causing her to do this.Anyone have any ideas ? 
 Debbie
 You are welcome to check out my facebook page. My account is under debra Cullerton, I have pictures of the goats and sheep. just send me a friend request.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2009)

I wonder if you have mites or lice. That could cause the problem too.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is some interesting info on sheep lice:



> Sheep may become infested with the sheep biting louse, Damalinia ovis , and 3 species of sucking louse: the sheep foot louse, Linognathus pedalis ; the face and body louse, L ovillus ; and the African blue louse, L africanus . Outside the USA, D ovis is also referred to as the sheep body louse. The foot louse of sheep is so named because, except in very heavy infestations, it is confined to the hairy parts of the foot. The face louse is usually found on hairy parts of the sheeps skin; as populations increase, they spread to other parts of the body. L africanus forms clusters, often on the flanks of coarse-wooled sheep. Slippage of wool is common. L africanus has also been reported from a variety of hosts including goats and several species of deer.


And another link:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ig129


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 9, 2009)

every now and then I have this with a goat.
I throw on the BlueKote.  Within a week or so of spraying the area grows back the hair and all seems fine.


----------



## dcullon (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm very sure it isn't from a parasite. If it was she would have them other places and there isn't any anywhere. It is only the two back legs. If she keeps doing it I'll have to have someone come by and look at it. I don't want her making it more raw. Thank you for you help. I'll let you know.
Debbie


----------

